
What is it like to be a machine learning engineer in 2018? - jisaacso
https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-machine-learning-engineer-in-2018/answer/Joe-Isaacson-1?share=1
======
mlthoughts2018
Some of the pros

\- good pay

\- exciting time to be alive

\- work often spans broad business departments, involves genuinely interesting
engineering trade-off problems between accuracy, scale, budget, and
interpretability

Some of the cons:

\- You have to be wary to avoid companies in which machine learning is just a
name for data engineering / devops / business analytics, or where it is hype
or aspiration and no substance

\- No matter what your job will mostly be the unsexy stuff to get a system
working. Only maybe 10-20% is going to be the actual model development or
experimental side

\- Companies not yet well versed in machine learning can have huge sticker
shock at what a competitive compensation package is like, and waste a lot of
your time on interviews and end up way off the mark on compensation.

